# American girl doll clothes



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone! I promised to show you some of the doll clothes I created while on vacation at my timeshare condo in Oceanside, CA. I have been learning how to transfer digital photos to my computer (done!), now I'm trying to send a few photos to this website......
Photo #1 shows a beige and brick one-piece jumpsuit with garter stitch beige jacket, brick pom-pom hat, scarf and boots.

Photo #2 shows my favorite outfit: soft pink terry cloth sweater and pants, trimmed in very soft pink fur with metallic threads. The long tossle cap is perched on her shoulder. 

Photo #3 shows a side view of the pink sweater and pants. Look in the mirror view to see the long tossle cap.


----------



## Mernick4 (Apr 27, 2011)

Someone is a very lucky girl!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous, I love the Pink one.


----------



## AussieVik (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful outfits, thank you for sharing
Cheers Vikki


----------



## suecheck1 (Mar 8, 2011)

You certainly are a talented lady. These outfits are beautiful!
suecheck


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

My granddaughter asked me to knit her some outfits I have some patterns but not as beautiful as those. Would you mind telling me where you got those patterns I would love to buy some.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I love all of them. You have been a busy little beaver. I need some motavation. I start something and don't finish it.


----------



## Mayberry Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, my....They are just wonderful!!! Any little girl would just adore having those outfits....Bet you could make a ton of money if you ever decided to sell any...Keep up the great work!....Ali


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

You are soooooooooooooo talented!!!! Great outfits!!!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Really cute.Can you share the patterns or tell me where to go to get them? [email protected]


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Your work is sooo... beautiful..I addore it... I am also working on my AG outfits for my granddaughter. Still have one week to get things finished for her b/day... I will put my pictures later...(If anyone would be interested to see them)
Could you send me your handout if it's possible? I would greatly appreciate it. Vija


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm in awe of your work...way to go girl!!!


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't dare let my grand daughter see these pictures!! So many patterns I find use such fine yarn it takes forever. Where did you find these patterns as I would love to buy them. [email protected]


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

rita j said:


> I don't dare let my grand daughter see these pictures!! So many patterns I find use such fine yarn it takes forever. Where did you find these patterns as I would love to buy them. [email protected]


Don't forget to check out etsy, they have beautiful patterns to buy as well.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

again they are so pretty!!!!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey knitters! Thanks for all your kind remarks. I knit Barbie costumes for over 24 years and created some shortcuts along the way. I couldn't believe the patterns out there called for 2 fronts, a back, and 2 sleeves, then sew all those seams - just for a tiny Barbie doll! Forget it! I create from the neck down, using markers to divide the fronts, back and sleeves - all on one needle. I also sew up the pants seams to the waist - no snaps, the skirts and tops to the waist or neck - no buttons, zippers, or Velcro. And I certainly don't waste time turning hemlines. Mercy! It's not necessary with tiny doll clothes. 

Thanks to all of you who sent me an e-mail either on this thread or via private message. I will forward the handout to you very soon. (Received over 65 requests for my handout, with 8 requests that did not include an e-mail address).

The handout is for a very basic sleeveless dress, hat and purse. It will look like the pink dress trimmed with pink furry yarn with scattered pink heart-shaped sequins when completed - with your choice of yarn colors, of course.

Another handout is also being prepared for a basic top, skirt and pants. If anyone wants the directions for a specific doll outfit from the photos I posted, let me know and I'll try to write it down correctly.

Happy knitting!


----------



## Cheryl J Anderson (Jan 26, 2011)

I have a 12 year old daughter at home yet she would love any or all of these clothes for Christmas. I also have 4 grandsons. Sure glad i don't have to knit them doll clothes. i would really appreciate any of the patterns that you can send me. send me a PM. Thank you
Cheryl J


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the outfits. Could you tell me where you got the patterns. My grand-daughter is 7 and has a AM. Girl doll and she would love to have those outfits.
[email protected]
thanks,
connie


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

You are a lovely person!! I always have several projects going but will be digging out yarn as soon as I get your "hand out.' Please keep me on the list for any other hand-outs that you have. Thanks
Rita
[email protected]


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love them all. really like the pink one.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I would be happy to include you in the e-mail list to receive the handout. I am also preparing another handout with instructions for a basic top, skirt and pants. Will send to everyone who provides an e-mail address.


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

That pink outfit is just adorable. I've already requested one of your prior patterns, but I'd like his one too. Thanks for your hard work.

[email protected]


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would love the patterns also. [email protected]


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Never ever thought AG dolls were that popular! I took my 
GD Isabella to the Chicago store in April and the store was packed and walking back to our hotel many people had American Girl shopping bags . I told my D-in-law I would love to have the money for just one day that the store made. ha I had 2 boys so I did not know anything about the dolls until I had a precious granddaughter.
I am excited to start making her those outfits you made.
If you have not been at their store it is amazine, they even have a beauty shop, and a pet shop. Just everything a girl would shop for.
Thanks again. I already gave yu my email.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I've been to the one in Chicago, but I can't remember if they've moved it or not? It used to be behind another store, kinda hard to find. I'm thinking it might be in Water Tower Place now? I'm I correct? I was downtown Chicago eating at a great restaurant by Water Tower place and saw so many people with these AG bags. I want to take my 2 granddaughters there this summer. They have May & July b'days, wouldn't that be a fun b'day present. For Christmas this year, my hubby made this bed and I made all the bedding for my oldest granddaughter (7 yrs.) She was thrilled but tells me her cat likes it best


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes that sounds familiar it was on N.Michigan St. We took the kids for their birthday and I got her the Hawaii doll and my grandsons b-day present was lego's. We also went to the lego musuem which was north of Chicago proper and in a shopping center. It was fun also if yu have a grandson too that needs a bday present. But the actual lego store has just as much forsale. We had a wonderful time. The stores are amazing. Our 1st time in Chicago.
We also had the brunch at American Girl and it was awesome. The decoration in the restruant was beautiful. 
Have a great time this summer, you won't regret it.
Thanks for the comment.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

The doll bed is beautiful... also Nanny


----------



## CeCee (May 7, 2011)

Really cute. What kind of yarn did you use? Can you share the patterns or tell me where to go to get them? Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

conie said:


> Yes that sounds familiar it was on N.Michigan St. We took the kids for their birthday and I got her the Hawaii doll and my grandsons b-day present was lego's. We also went to the lego musuem which was north of Chicago proper and in a shopping center. It was fun also if yu have a grandson too that needs a bday present. But the actual lego store has just as much forsale. We had a wonderful time. The stores are amazing. Our 1st time in Chicago.
> We also had the brunch at American Girl and it was awesome. The decoration in the restruant was beautiful.
> Have a great time this summer, you won't regret it.
> Thanks for the comment.


The Hawaiian doll is the one that my granddaugher wants as well...too funny. I go to Chicago quite often, but I've only been to the AG place once. It was before I had granddaughters to buy for. I love the theater in Chicago! Went to Mary Poppins a year ago. I can't afford to go as much with the economy the way it is now...so sad  I'm only a couple hrs. from the city. Love to visit, but I love to come back to the quietness of the country life.


----------



## nkrumme (May 7, 2011)

i would love a copy of all your handouts. [email protected]


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

Nanny, I know what you mean about leaving Chicago and going home to the quiet country town.We live in a small
town north of Dayton,Ohio and even if we are in Dayton the traffic is mild compaired to Chicago. Way too many cars. I can't believe how people have to drive to get thru the city and the taxi is crazy. I'm so glad my daughter in law did the driving. Too busy for this grandma... ha,ha


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

conie said:


> Nanny, I know what you mean about leaving Chicago and going home to the quiet country town.We live in a small
> town north of Dayton,Ohio and even if we are in Dayton the traffic is mild compaired to Chicago. Way too many cars. I can't believe how people have to drive to get thru the city and the taxi is crazy. I'm so glad my daughter in law did the driving. Too busy for this grandma... ha,ha


I hear you! I don't do that traffic either, I'm a chicken. I drive to the burbs and take a train


----------



## suecheck1 (Mar 8, 2011)

hI, Thanks so much for the first hand out you sent me and please keep me on your list for any other information, handouts, etc. Your work is beautiful and if you ever decide to write your own patterns please let me know. I will be one of the first, of many I'm sure, to buy them

Again, thank you


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for your "first" hand-out. I would love to have anymore that you care to share. I, also, have no problem if you want to charge for this as it is very time comsuming for you. Looking through my stash for just the right yarn but doubt if I can ever have mine look as good as yours. You have a true talent. I've knitted for years but I need a pattern!! Also sew & crochet so I'll be busy doing AG. Thanks again.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

do you have a certain brand of yarn that you like? I live in a very rural area so my selection isn't very good.


----------



## conie (Jan 29, 2011)

I would like a copy of all of your AG patterns if you are handing them out. thanks Connie
[email protected]


----------



## therese (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh I love the pink one! You do great work! Can you please share your pattern. Thanks in advance! [email protected]


----------



## jelun (Jan 26, 2011)

Those are really lovely, could I get a copy as well?
[email protected]


----------



## crochetgranny5 (Mar 17, 2011)

I would love to have any hand outs you have for any of these outfits for my granddaughters.

My e-mail

[email protected]

You do such wonderful work.

Thanks
Sarah


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi knitters !

Go to the "Main" section and click on the topic: "LADYFINGERS - where I purchase my bright colored yarns".....
I give a list of online websites where I order various yarns because I order all my knitting supplies on line.

Or you can go to the very top of this page - click on "Search" and type "Ladyfingers" or American Girl doll clothes.

I tried to put my list of yarn purchases in the "Pictures" section for everyone who checks the photos for additional AG doll outfits - but Administration moved me to the "Main" section because I didn't include a photo with the thread.


----------



## flavin (Jul 10, 2011)

Do you have any print outs on your barbie patterns?
I would love to receive them if you do.
My e-mail is [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## emandskysmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Could I get the pattern for the pink outfit and hat, it is so cute.


----------



## hannahc (Jun 27, 2012)

This looks like fun...i don't want to knit any clothes b/c of how long they take. This would be perfect.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

This is the very first posting I made over one year ago! I'm surprised it is still on this website. 

The pink sweater and pants outfit was knit from the AG Handout #2, the "basic top" with ribbed neckline, sleeves and at the waist - sweater style. Knit with #8 needles and a pale pink "terry cloth" type yarn, trimmed with rose pink "Shaggy Shimmer" by Sundance (my favorite trim!). The pants were also from Handout #2, started with #6 needles at the waistline (in order to give a nice snug fit), then when the center marker is inserted, I switched to #8 needles (just like the sweater) in order to give the outfit a nice "loose" style. The hat is the basic hat with ribbing, then I used rose pink furry stripes alternating with the pink terry cloth yarn, gradually decreasing (after the first 14 rows) down to 4 stitches. Cut a long strand, threaded it through a darning needle, pulled up the 4 stitches, tightly, knotted securely, and sewed the back seam. Made a 50 cent size pom-pom from the furry trim, but it was not big enough - so I made a second pom-pom,and schmushed the two pom-poms together to make a bigger one.

For "styling" purposes, I propped the pom-pom on the doll's shoulder.


----------



## miriam (Feb 15, 2011)

Ladyfingers

I was looking for AG patterns and just saw your patterns. Can you please send them to me? Thanks a million

[email protected]

Miriam


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Miriam:

As I stated above, this was my very first posting here on the KP website - so long ago....

Since then, I have prepared American Girl Knitting Handouts #1, #2, and #3 - with many, many doll outfits. There is also one Barbie handout with many patterns.

So far I have e-mailed over 1200 copies of EACH handout, including the Barbie handout - "all over the world". This became too much of a hassle for me sending out over 200 e-mails a day, and it was taking way too long to get through my alphabetical list of "Contacts", so the knitters on this forum were waiting...and waiting...and waiting for their copies. Something had to change.

I then had the bright idea to post individual patterns here on this website - for easy access by knitters - INSTANTLY.
This has worked out very well.

Go up to the top of the page, middle section, click on "Search", then type "Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns", then click on the Search box again. This will open a very long thread posted by "Daeanarah", a member here who has been providing us with a PDF Download button for EACH separate pattern. Just keep scrolling down through over 7 pages to see the titles of the patterns, with "download" right after the title. Click on this "download" and it will open a very nice copy of the pattern and photo(s) on your computer - for easy printing.

FYI: When I check on "My Topics" there are over 13,000 "hits" for the Wedding Gown, Veil, Bouquet, Garter, Panties, and Mary Jane shoes.

Over 10,000 "hits" for the Basic Casual Dress with 5 Variations.

Over 12,000 "hits" for the Sheath Dress, Hat, Purse, Boots, and Furry Jacket.

The Rainbow Bridesmaid Dress, Headpiece, and Bouquet is now at almost 8,000 "hits".

I am excited and thrilled that so many knitters are checking out my Ladyfingers patterns. I sincerely hope you enjoy knitting them as much as so many other knitters on this website.


----------



## Pelikan (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks so much!

Miriam


----------



## eileenieg63 (Feb 10, 2013)

Elaine, you've been quite the inspiration (and teacher). I never thought I'd be able to knit anything more than a scarf! Here are a few of my compilations based on your precision! Thank you again!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Eileen:

Wow! I'm very impressed with your various styles and use of color...my favorites are the brown outfit in the upper right corner and the purple one in the lower left corner. You did a terrific job and I know you had much more fun and enjoyment while knitting these doll clothes - instead of a long scarf!
Good for you! Keep it up!


----------



## tillydilly (Dec 9, 2016)

Can I please have a hand out of the pink trousers and jumper and hat love the hat


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

eileenieg63 said:


> Elaine, you've been quite the inspiration (and teacher). I never thought I'd be able to knit anything more than a scarf! Here are a few of my compilations based on your precision! Thank you again!


Very pretty dolls .


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

eileenieg63 said:


> Elaine, you've been quite the inspiration (and teacher). I never thought I'd be able to knit anything more than a scarf! Here are a few of my compilations based on your precision! Thank you again!


Really helped us beginners if you put top of the picture the information for which pattern otherwise we wonder on where they all are .


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Elaine! both sets are beautiful and as always such outstanding work and designs. Lovely little dog is it one of your works of art?. :sm24:


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To download the pattern for the AG doll pink sweater, pants and long tossle cap......go to Search, type in the box:

"Ladyfingers - AG doll - My Avatar Photo Pink Sweater, Pants & Tossle Cap"

This will bring up the thread where I discuss how I knit the various pieces of the ensemble. Scroll down through the various posts and you will find that one of our members posted a copy of the actual pattern and photo. She lists the title in the middle of the page of her post. Click "download" to obtain the pattern.

NOTE: I used this photo as my Avatar photo for awhile before I switched to the AG doll in her wedding gown, veil, bouquet, garter, white panties and Mary Jane shoes.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful


----------

